# Anatolian Shepherd Growling



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi ya'll, i brought home a 3 year old Anatolian Shepherd that was unsocialized and untrained. Has always been with a goat herd. She sounds a lot worse than what she is. She's very good in many ways. With me she is very submissive and stand-offish. No aggression or fear posturing with me but doesn't trust me yet. We've come a ways since she came here 5 weeks ago. I'm committed to positive training methods like touch training and positive reinforcement so I've used treats and reliable schedule for her to grow accustomed to me. She's been with the herd most of the time. As she settles in I notice a few things. 
1) She chases cars (she can't get out of the secure fence but tries to chase and bark at them anyway). 
2)She has food anxiety issues. I am removing her bowl when she walks away from her bowl twice - about 15 minutes. She has tried to go to the goat's feed (i feed them at the same time) and so I stand by the pasture and correct her with "no" each time she tries to move the goats away from their feed. She seems to have had food issues from her previous home actualy the previous owner told me he didn't want to feed an extra dog through winter (he has 2 other LGDs and 12 beagles!) so I think she wasn't being fed everyday.
3)She is afraid of thunder and this causes some fear responses like growling at the goats. I haven't seen her do this when she is not afraid of something. Last night's storms had her anxious all day long. When it started to thunder she ran into the goat shelter and I heard her growl at them. She has never offered to bite them or chase them but when she wants space (their feed) or she is upset (like with thunder) she will growl and this naturally stresses the goats. 
She does not show any disrespectful behavior toward them at other times. When the weather is calm she is calm. The goats follow her in and out. She lies down nearby when they are browsing. She walks around them calmly. But I don't think growling at the goats is good for them or normal for an LGD. 
Is this something continued supervision and time will help? Is there something else I can do to help her lose her anxieties?


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Poor baby has built up a lot of stress and anxieties...Time and patience are your friend.


----------



## Distaff (Sep 10, 2014)

OK, I have NO experience with Anatolians, but...

I just finished reading Turid Rugaas's book, On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals. You might find this little book heplfull. I really liked it, and it cleared up a few issues I was having with my lab. 

The basic message of the book is that dogs give eachother many signals via body language, that say, "Everything is fine, calm down." You can give the same signals to your dog when your dog is anxious. She gives an example she worked with, where a dog whose owners lived near train tracks, was afraid of trains. Yawning is a claming signal for dogs. IIRC, the author used yawning to help calm the dog when the train passed. 

I recommend the book. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Get the book, TTouch for your Dog, by Linda Tellington-Jones. She uses massage and pressure points. Basically, your dog&#8217;s muscles (I mean tiny bits of muscle) are never completely relaxing because of the pent up anxiety she has. If you can let those muscles relax, she will feel better and handle the ups and downs of life better.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for the book recommendation Maura.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Tango, sounds to me like you have a very nice LGD with some pent-up energy and insecurities, especially with sound.

Those books recommended are good ones; and you might, also, watch a few youtube videos of "The Dog Whisperer". The more you learn about your dog's needs, the better you are at fulfilling them.

If I were in your situation, one of the first things I might do for an Anatolian (to help release some of that pent-up energy) is to either take it swimming or create an obstacle course for it to enjoy. As for the fear issues around storms, I know I would probably do what most people would not do, i.e. stay out with the dog during such times, letting it know I am around and am NOT frightened...something like a security blanket.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> If I were in your situation, one of the first things I might do for an Anatolian (to help release some of that pent-up energy) is to either take it swimming or create an obstacle course for it to enjoy. As for the fear issues around storms, I know I would probably do what most people would not do, i.e. stay out with the dog during such times, letting it know I am around and am NOT frightened...something like a security blanket.


Thanks for your advice. I spend a lot of time in the pasture since I've been fencing nonstop (okay did stop now for a few months to let elbows heal).She follows me all over and has reduced her comfort distance from over 20 feet at first to just 5 feet sometimes. She's a work in progress but I love her. She will only let me pet her with an outstretched arm but I think allowing that at all is a very good sign. Actually I have considered setting up my little screen tent inside the kennel so the goats dont walk all over it but not when we have tornado warnings


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Tango, may I suggest instead of stretching out your arm to touch her, that you turn your "side" to her and walk up closer, then sit down beside her without even looking at her. In other words, let her use her "nose" to smell you and *let her come closer to you...*might even have a special treat you know she would enjoy in one of your hands or pocket.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

ok, thanks. will try that.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

a little braggin on Hannah: my neighbor just came over to ask if I am having coyote problems. I said no but I mention Hannah won't be quiet at night. He said that's because the coyotes are all around his place (across the road) every night. A lot of them. So happy to have an LGD working all night long even when I'm totally clueless of what is out there!


----------

